# Appendicitus and hiking?



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey everyone:
So last night I went in for surgery around 5pm to get my appendix taken out, lets say the pain after the surgery is much much better than the pain I was having before. The question I was wondering to anyone with experience would be, how often before you think I could hike around and scout? I recovery rather well from surgery, but I have a scouting trip planned for next weekend (22nd) for a few days to get a scout on the bucks. If any of you have experience with this tips and advice and an approximate guess of how soon until I can hike around the mountains? Thanks! 
Tyson


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ask your doctor and do what you feel like you can do. I had a friend that had a appendectomy on the first of August one year and he was out bow hunting two weeks later with no problems


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like a question for the Doc.

I would not think it a good idea. A trip and fall might cost you your life.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing to play with. Ask the Dr.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Typically you have a follow-up with the surgeon a week after surgery to check your progress. I had mine removed a few years ago. We were right in the middle of building our home. It was right at the time when the builder was turning the house over to us to do some work on it. I had surgery on Wed morning. On Friday, I was on a ladder painting and the next Monday, laying hardwood and tile. Just listen to your body AND the doctor.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Typically you have a follow-up with the surgeon a week after surgery to check your progress. I had mine removed a few years ago. We were right in the middle of building our home. It was right at the time when the builder was turning the house over to us to do some work on it. I had surgery on Wed morning. On Friday, I was on a ladder painting and the next Monday, laying hardwood and tile. Just listen to your body AND the doctor.


But you are part beast! :mrgreen:


----------

